# Old Tjet Race Set and DID AURORA PUT WILD ONES ARMATURES IN EARLY TUFF ONES?



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi All,

I purchased a Thunderjet Race Set from a fellow Railroad Club member who is selling it for a widow. It was here son's and he passed on in his early twenties. 

There are 11 cars and 2 extra chassis. 3 of the chassis are Tuff Ones. 1 of them has a gray tip armature wuth green wire. I'm thinking this is a Wild One armature. 

Did Aurora put Wild One armatures in the early Tuff Ones? 

The cars that I got are:
1. AJS Oscar Track Cleaner
2. Tuff Ones VW Bug
3. Tuff Ones Dino Ferrari
4. White with wide black stripe GT40
5. Cream or Yellow with wide black stripe Lola GT
6. Blue 67 Ford Galaxie XL 500
7. Green Buick Riviera
8. Good Humor Ice Cream Truck with Stickers
9. Red Hot Rod Coupe (GREAT CHROME)
10. Blue Flamethrower Ferrari 250 GTO (Lights work)
11. Flamethrower Sand Van Dune Buggy in Limegreen (Lights work)
Two chassis, 1 Tjet 500 and 1 Tuff Ones.

I can here some of you saying that pictures would be nice. I'll get some up later. I don't have time now. I have a full day of odd jobs today.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't know about the arms that came in particular cars but holy hannah! Great find! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Some gray tip/ green wire arms do ohm out like a TO arm. Perhaps they were the first arms used before Aurora decided a color code for TO's.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Not One Cut Wheel Well!*

Okay, 

Here some pictures of the cars.

The rear bumpers are missing from the Buick and Ferrari. I'm going to take these and the other items to the Midwest Slot Show to sell.

Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here some pictures of the cars.
> 
> ...


 Awwe dang.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice time capsule. Looks like a very clean bunch.

Thanx for teasin'....er ... I mean sharin' !


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Nice time capsule. Looks like a very clean bunch.
> 
> Thanx for teasin'....er ... I mean sharin' !


I've been into slot cars since 1997 and a member of this board since May 2004. This is my first find or deal that's came my way. So here is some more sharin'....er ... I mean teasin' !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here some pictures of the cars.
> 
> ...


Great find!!

My plan is to be there!

Marty


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

The great thing about those Green / Gray arms is that they are anywhere between 12 to 14 ohms, Cold, a lap around the track, not to mention a day of racing and bing zoom, 16.ohm on the button for tech.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Look close!*

Just fer the record.

Of the hundreds of arms that have passed across my bench I've had half a dozen of the "odd" green/grey arms go by. NOT the same as the green grey high ohmers. They ohm out in the 7 range give er take a few points. Like the tuff ones you can hear the difference right away when test fired. Also like a tough ones they also run a little on the warm side.

Naturally the resistance reading differentiates them from the higher ohm arms; however it should be noted that ALL the examples I've run across have more of blue-ish tint to the green winding when viewed in direct comparison with the earlier green grey t-jet arm. The winds kinda resembles a speed wound rig in girth.

I'll look in my arm box tonight and see if I have any left for show and tell.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

very nice find - I love the old grandstands. Do those still have any of the TV cameras that came with them? I semi-restored the one I have- replaced a post, bought new decals, but the reel -type cameras are MIA. 

Midwest slot car show? You know, you could save some gas money and sell some of that right here on the board..... especially that bug :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> very nice find - I love the old grandstands. Do those still have any of the TV cameras that came with them? I semi-restored the one I have- replaced a post, bought new decals, but the reel -type cameras are MIA.
> 
> Midwest slot car show? You know, you could save some gas money and sell some of that right here on the board..... especially that bug :thumbsup:


The cameras are missing, but I need to talk to the guy I got it from because the cameras may be with the railroad stuff. 

My wife and sister-in-law are making some slot realated items from wood and I have other items to sell. Myself and some other friends will be making the trip to the show. One of them has some items for sale.

The Gray tip Green wire armature I have in one of the Tuff Ones ohms at the 6.0 to 6.1 range. Randy.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, are the 1/2 dozen I have even more special? I checked them again after reading Bill's post and they are 12 to 12.5 ohms, checked twice with two diff. meters. hit them with a nine volt and then checked again and they were at 16, to 16.2 ohms after. What do I got?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mexkilbee said:


> Wow, are the 1/2 dozen I have even more special? I checked them again after reading Bill's post and they are 12 to 12.5 ohms, checked twice with two diff. meters. hit them with a nine volt and then checked again and they were at 16, to 16.2 ohms after. What do I got?


Since they Ohm at 16.0 to 16.2 I'd say you have the standard Tjet arm.


----------

